# Mathematikprogramm gesucht



## Timbonet (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Matheprogramm für Linux. Derzeit nutze ich Maple bzw. Mathcad unter Windows, in diese Richtung sollte es auch gehen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen und Vorschläge? Wenn möglich, sollte es Open Source sein..


----------



## thekorn (20. Februar 2005)

Also ich benutze MuPAD 

gruß
thekorn


----------



## dritter (21. Februar 2005)

Gibt es von Scilab nicht eine Linux-Version?
*grübel*. ist evtl. etwas für dich...


----------



## Timbonet (21. Februar 2005)

Ich habe mal MuPad installiert, das sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus.


----------

